# Cubase Video Tutorial Setup on Mac



## jmauz (Nov 29, 2017)

Hey everyone,

Does anyone else out there make Cubase video tutorials on a Mac, and if so, how to you capture your commentary audio with an external mic? I've spent all day trying to figure this out using Soundflower and aggregate devices but I keep running into issues...too many to get into it here LOL. 

FYI I've been using Quicktime to capture the video, but if anyone has a better option let me know.

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------

